

Alienware X51 Gaming PC with Ubuntu OS available - microwise
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/05/alienware-x51-gaming-pc-with-ubuntu-os-available-for-600

======
sciurus
See <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5500738>

------
benologist
You can see in the link where they ripped their story right from engadget's
RSS feed.

[http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/05/alienware-x51-ubuntu/?utm...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/05/alienware-x51-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29)

Not that Engadget didn't rip it off too.

[http://en.community.dell.com/dell-
blogs/direct2dell/b/direct...](http://en.community.dell.com/dell-
blogs/direct2dell/b/direct2dell/archive/2013/04/05/ubuntu-os-now-an-option-on-
alienware-x51.aspx)

------
pvinis
I guess Linux finally got mainstream games thanks to Steam..

------
orvtech
Now all we need are ultrabooks with linux

~~~
josteink
Agreed.

While I really, really don't like Alienware stuff (too gamery and tacky for my
taste), it's nice to see laptops being sold with Linux as a fully supported
configuration. A $100 price-reduction due to no Windows license is just icing
on the cake.

This is hopefully a first move towards Ultrabooks getting the same treatment.

~~~
orvtech
TBH I would pay full price. I just want to have a laptop that comes with linux
out of factory.

PD: off-topic, I am tempted to get a cheap chromebook and install linux on it.
I am currently researching

------
nvr219
25 games available.

